# CryptPad - End-to-end encrypte collaborative office suite



## fernandel (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi!

I am a dismail.de email client user and once a year I make donation and this year I alo advertising (it is my decission) his services.
The new is CryptPad which looks interesting. And a link is:
dismail.de


----------



## Cthulhux (Jul 16, 2022)

CryptPad is worse than Etherpad Lite in terms of reliability and accessibility.


----------

